# GYEON Wet Coat



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Never used any product like this before sorry for perhaps silly questions. 

I plan to get some protection down on my new to me car hopefully at weekend Not made my mind up what I will use yet but either FK1000 or Colinite. 

Will wet coat work as a top up to these over winter? I’m guessing so if that’s the case would it work better on top of the FK with that already being a sealant or won’t that matter ? 

Can it also be used on wheels ? 

Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

It will work over both of them. It is also great for the wheels


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think officially you're supposed to use it on bare paint to achieve optimum results.

For me though I use it as a top up so it just goes on top of whatever protection I've got on and I've never had any issues. It's so easy to use I just do it every second or third wash during the winter. It also works well on glass :thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I use it sometimes it does give good results but it’s never lasted 3months. It’s so easy to put another coat on though I guess it’s not that important

I’ve never used it direct on bare paint btw 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

macca666 said:


> I think officially you're supposed to use it on bare paint to achieve optimum results.
> 
> For me though I use it as a top up so it just goes on top of whatever protection I've got on and I've never had any issues. It's so easy to use I just do it every second or third wash during the winter. It also works well on glass :thumb:


I've often wondered, how often, or when, would you reapply your protection that lies underneath the Wet Coat if you kept the Wet Coat topped up?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

That’s exactly what I hoped to hear. 

I’d rather get something on the car now then just use as a top up suspecting that it’s going to be dam cold when whatever I end up putting on is running out and see me through until it warms up a bit and I can spend some time on the car. :thumb:


----------

